
Ask HN: What books do you suggest about marriage? - 0x54MUR41
Hi HN,<p>I am a guy who has a plan to get married around 27 years old. I have no experience about relationship. I don&#x27;t have a girlfriend. My friend asked me about the motivation behind marriage. Unfortunately, I have no idea why I should get married. Religion reason doesn&#x27;t make sense. My friend told me to find a book about marriage in general (not related with a religion) as a reference. So, what books do you recommend?<p>Thank you.
======
celticninja
You need to start with a girlfriend, a book will teach you very little about
living with someone else. A marriage is not just the ceremony and a piece of
paper, to make it work it needs two people who can be together regardless of
their differences.

